# Plea for help!



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

first of all im so sorry. how can i help


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't know how to do this either....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Any donations would definitely need to go _directly to the vet_, used only for the dog's treatment. From what I understand, there needs to be more tests done to determine the course of treatment. If you remember the other vet was quite sure the cancer had spread to the dog's other leg. If that's the case, I don't know how amputation would work.

Maybe someone on here can talk directly to the vet. They're listed here:

Pet / Animal Hospitals, Veterinarians & Vet Office / Clinic In Shirley & Mastic NY ? Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lucy - I just got caught up on your other thread and my heart is breaking for you and Dakota. I'm not exactly sure how to set this up but would like to get the ball rolling with the hopes someone who does know how to coordinate can pick it up. If I understand your last post in the other thread, you have found a vet that is willing to work with you on payment and that the course of treatment is testing first, then, if approved amputation--is that correct?

_I took him to Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital in Shirley tonight. They came highly recommended. The vets there are great. She said there is a good chance the amputation can still be done. She does not think the mass in his abdomen is cancer. She wants to run some tests to see where else it is before she makes any decisions. The surgeon there is on vacation, so as soon as she gets back, she will look at everything. He is going back for x-rays and blood work. They were also very willing to work on the bill. They are $1,200 cheaper than the old Vet. It's still out of my reach right now but I'm trying to bridge the gap. . . . . _

_The conclusion I've come to is this. Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital is his best option. I will not put him through trials. I will not put him through anything that is going to cause him more pain and may not work. The Vet said if he is a candidate for the amputation, it is the one sure way to get rid of the pain he is in. If the tests prove he is still healthy enough, then I have to find a _
_way._ 

The vet is located at The Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital, 158 Margin Drive West, Shirley, NY 11967, #631-281-1888 - is this correct? Would they be willing to have folks call in and/or mail funds in Dakota's name to be applied to his care? If you are going through bankruptcy, this might be the best option as the funds would not be going straight to you. Another option is someone setting up a paypal account to accept funds and forward them to your vet. Still another is a chip-in account but I am unfamiliar w/ how it exactly works.

I will continue to follow this thread and am willing to help out however I can if someone can take the reins for guidance. I am definitely in for contributing for Dakota's care.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lucy - If you give permission, I would be willing to call your vet tomorrow to discuss Dakota's issues and what is needed to be set up to help Dakota. I would just need to know the name of the vet, a telephone #, and have you call and give permission for me to call and discuss.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> I would just need to know the name of the vet, a telephone #, and have you call and give permission for me to call and discuss.


There seems to be only one vet at the clinic, (at least according to their webpage). Her name is Dr. Barbara Etzel. The phone number you listed above, #631-281-1888, is the correct one as far as their website states.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lucy - Can you contact the vet and advise her that I will call tomorrow and give her permission to talk to me about Dakota and her care? Please pm me and I will give you my personal info/telephone number.

EDIT: Lucy, just realized that you are just posting on behalf of OP; are you in contact with her? Can you have her contact me?


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I read all this with tears streaming. I cannot explain how thankful I am. The above link is correct:
Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital
158 Margin Drive West Shirley, NY 11967 
631 281 1888
Dr Etzel is on Vacation. There is another Vet there,


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If there is fate, hope and love, higher power will find the way. I would like to help too. All these small things we do to help each others are a tribute to our lost ones. I will do it for my Buddy.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I will call the office tomorrow and ask how this can be set up. I am lost for words, I thank you all!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for Dakota


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Dakota in our prayers. We want to make a donation to help.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

UPDATE: I received a pm last night from newlife with the information needed and will be calling the vet's office later this morning/early pm. I will update later when I get home from work. I think the best way would be if a fund could actually be set up a the vet's; if that is not possible, I do have a paypal account but am not familar w/ setting up how to receive then distribute money--if anyone does, please pm me w/ details. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

They are going to xray him first. The Vet that examined him last night does NOT think the other masses are cancer and she agreed that the hair loss and other symptoms can be from stress. As I said in my post, Dakota will first have to go through some tests to make sure. I of course would not put him through an amputation if it's not going to help him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to help too!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> Lucy - I just got caught up on your other thread and my heart is breaking for you and Dakota. I'm not exactly sure how to set this up but would like to get the ball rolling with the hopes someone who does know how to coordinate can pick it up. If I understand your last post in the other thread, you have found a vet that is willing to work with you on payment and that the course of treatment is testing first, then, if approved amputation--is that correct?


Thanks to you and everyone else who has expressed interest in this cause.

A major clarification is in order: Dakota belongs to another member, *newlife64*, _NOT TO ME._ Like many other GRF members, my heart has been touched by the whole situation and I would like to help. But I can't provide any information except what is in the original thread. 

Happily newlife64 has joined this thread and is providing more information.

Thanks again to everyone. I so love this community for the willingness to reach out and save a dog's life and help the humans cope.

Bless you! We will find a path forward.
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I received a pm from newlife earlier today that the vet's office was closed today--will call tomorrow and will update at earliest possibility (we are doing a long dog transport tomorrow and do not have access to GRF until we get home


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Am willing to help a little bit. Will be looking for further specifics of what to do
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for Dakota.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Am following the thread too. Will wait for information on how to help.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Also following the thread and would like to help with what I can. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry for the late update--we just got home a little while from a dog transport and took our crew for a walk before the rain moves in.

I talked w/ one Dakota's vet this afternoon. She advised that Dakato has osteosarcoma located in the front right leg which has probably mestastized to his lungs (chest x-rays have not yet been taken but the vet advised that the likelihood of it was very high). She advised that it is a very aggressive cancer and very paintful. At this point, Dakota is eating well and has not lost a lot of weight but is on the highest dose of pain medication before moving on to narcotics (fentynl patch). Amputation would only be pallative, not a cure, giving Dakato a higher quality of life with the time he has left. When talking w/ one of their staff members, I was advised they would take donations on Dakota's behalf and apply it as a credit toward his bill. Donations can be made either by sending a check along w/ a copy of Driver's License showing a date of birth (office policy due to identify theft) or calling in with a credit card number. Any donation should indicate that the money is to be applied toward Dakota Firle's account. Telephone number is 631-281-1888; address is: Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital, 158 Margin Drive, Shirley, New York 11967. 

I just talked w/ Newlife and my heart breaks for her. Before making any further decision regarding whether or not amputation would even be an option, the vet has advised her that they would like to take a few more x-rays of areas other than the right front leg to see if the cancer has spread anywhere else and a few more tests. We discussed going ahead and putting Dakota on a fentynl patch as even w/ the high dose of Tramadol and Rimadyl, he is still limping, so this will be an additional expense. With the costs of what she has already spent to this point in addition to the pain medication needed to keep Dakota comfortable, any financial help would be greatly appreciated. Any funds not used toward Dakota's care would be returned.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jealous1-you are AWESOME!! Will pitch in as much as possible. Regardless of how far the cancer has spread and what can be medically done, this is an opportunity to help make Dakota more comfortable while the vet is learning more about his condition. SO sory that Dakota and his mommy are having to go through such a terrible time.



jealous1 said:


> Sorry for the late update--we just got home a little while from a dog transport and took our crew for a walk before the rain moves in.
> 
> I talked w/ one Dakota's vet this afternoon. She advised that Dakato has osteosarcoma located in the front right leg which has probably mestastized to his lungs (chest x-rays have not yet been taken but the vet advised that the likelihood of it was very high). She advised that it is a very aggressive cancer and very paintful. At this point, Dakota is eating well and has not lost a lot of weight but is on the highest dose of pain medication before moving on to narcotics (fentynl patch). Amputation would only be pallative, not a cure, giving Dakato a higher quality of life with the time he has left. When talking w/ one of their staff members, I was advised they would take donations on Dakota's behalf and apply it as a credit toward his bill. Donations can be made either by sending a check along w/ a copy of Driver's License showing a date of birth (office policy due to identify theft) or calling in with a credit card number. Any donation should indicate that the money is to be applied toward Dakota Firle's account. Telephone number is 631-281-1888; address is: Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital, 158 Margin Drive, Shirley, New York 11967.
> 
> I just talked w/ Newlife and my heart breaks for her. Before making any further decision regarding whether or not amputation would even be an option, the vet has advised her that they would like to take a few more x-rays of areas other than the right front leg to see if the cancer has spread anywhere else and a few more tests. We discussed going ahead and putting Dakota on a fentynl patch as even w/ the high dose of Tramadol and Rimadyl, he is still limping, so this will be an additional expense. With the costs of what she has already spent to this point in addition to the pain medication needed to keep Dakota comfortable, any financial help would be greatly appreciated. Any funds not used toward Dakota's care would be returned.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes Jealous1 you are awesome! Thank you for putting this together for Dakota! I don't know how to thank you for all this, but I will find a way!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for Dakota. Was there any more news from the doctor?


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota is hanging in there. He's still eating very well. He's not panting or crying, such a trooper. He's laying on his bed enjoying yet another knuckle bone. I thought I had hidden all the tennis balls, but he found one. He came over to me with it in his mouth making this half bark half howling sound poking me with his nose. He wants to play! I felt so bad taking the ball away, so I replaced it with a knuckle bone! I can't possibly let him run after a ball! He looks fine, except when he walks of course. He has an appointment Tuesday for an xray. I waited because I want Dr.Etzel to do it and she's not back until Tuesday. They said she will read it right after it's done and we will finally know what can be done. From here on in Dakota is his Royal furface!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Bumping up for Dakota. Was there any more news from the doctor?


Yes he is getting the xrays on Tuesday when the vet gets back!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up for Dakota. I just called the vet's office and while they are a little busy right now, she is going to call me back to take my info. 

So glad to hear Dakota is still eating well and is happy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just called the hospital, they will call me back on Tuesday to take credit card number, as they are not sure yet what course they will take.
Bumping up for Dakota.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for someone to pull the trigger and I'll send a check!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be waiting too. I hope you can gather all the help Dakota needs.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Received the same information. The staff member who called me back advised that they will keep a list of telephone numbers to call back on Tuesday after a course of action had been decided upon.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Received the same information. The staff member who called me back advised that they will keep a list of telephone numbers to call back on Tuesday after a course of action had been decided upon.


That's pretty generous of the clinic to pay for all the long distance calls themselves.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Another good day for my baby! My daughter came out to see him and bought him toys and Burger King! He was drooling! His tail is going a mile a minute, but he didn't walk around alot today. I spoke with the hospital, they are ordering the patches for him. Because Dakota gets so much more stressed when he's away from home, they are going to do the xray while I wait. It will probably be done on Monday instead of Tuesday.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota's appointment was changed back to tomorrow. I am going to tranquilize him before we go. Hopefully he will be calm enough for the xray. The Vet is going to examine him first, then do the xray. He is still doing good, ate like a piggy and is still energetic. Everytime I go near the door, he thinks he's going for a walk, he gets so excited. Breaks my heart! I just took this picture, he's such a goof ball! 

I will post the outcome tomorrow when we get home!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Who's the other dog in the picture?


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Who's the other dog in the picture?


That's Gemma. I rescued her last year along with another puppy named Tara. They love him, we got them after my other golden passed away. Dakota was so depressed. It really helped him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers going out for you and Dakota tomorrow during your vet visit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet boy. Prayers for Dakota and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Please say a prayer for Dakota. I am praying for a miracle, he has to be ok!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is free of pain. (won't be back on after late this morning. will be back on tonight)


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got back from the vet. She's not sure if what she's seeing in his lungs is the spread of the cancer or just age related. She wants to repeat the x-ray in two to three weeks. If it looks the same then he can have the surgery. She does recommend Chemo if we do the amputation. If what she's seeing is the spread of the cancer, she says he has about two months.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

After taking the time to think about what the vet said today and speaking with a couple of people, I have decided to get another opinion. She should have been able to look at the x-ray and tell me if has spread to his lungs. I am going to find another vet. Please *do not* *make any donations to Floyd Harbor Vet*. I will let you all know what happens. Thank you all so much for everything! 
Dakota is resting and is still hanging in there. His condition has not changed!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I can tell that your boy, Dakota, is a fighter like his Mommy. Please let us know what you found out. I'm on the way to light another candle for you and sweet Dakota. Praying that you have more time with him that is free of pain.



newlife64 said:


> After taking the time to think about what the vet said today and speaking with a couple of people, I have decided to get another opinion. She should have been able to look at the x-ray and tell me if has spread to his lungs. I am going to find another vet. Please *do not* *make any donations to Floyd Harbor Vet*. I will let you all know what happens. Thank you all so much for everything!
> Dakota is resting and is still hanging in there. His condition has not changed!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> I can tell that your boy, Dakota, is a fighter like his Mommy. Please let us know what you found out. I'm on the way to light another candle for you and sweet Dakota. Praying that you have more time with him that is free of pain.


Thank you PrincessDi! Yes we fight together!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Go for second opinion, it never hurts to do that. I didn't, I trusted my vet so much, but not any more. For some our babies are just source of income, but for us they are our whole world.
Prayers for Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you! Yes they are and always will be!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us posted. Whatever you decide about further treatment, Dakota probably needs (or will need) aggressive pain management. You will let us know if you need help with that, won't you?

Prayers for Dakota and for you,
Lucy


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted. Whatever you decide about further treatment, Dakota probably needs (or will need) aggressive pain management. You will let us know if you need help with that, won't you?
> 
> Prayers for Dakota and for you,
> Lucy


Yes I will, Thank you Lucy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm posting this clinic again. I would try to at least get in touch with them. They seem to be well respected and they're only an hour away from you:

Animal Medical Center - New York City


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I'm posting this clinic again. I would try to at least get in touch with them. They seem to be well respected and they're only an hour away from you:
> 
> Animal Medical Center - New York City


I am calling them to see about a referral, unfortunately with the NYC traffic, they are a two hour drive. I am not comfortable having a vet so far away. If Dakota needs immediate care or meds we would have to put him through a four hour ordeal. I have been to that Hospital in the past. They are very good, they are just too far away. But thank you!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for keeping us updated--I know it's difficult w/ everything else going on.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota had a bad day yesterday. Couldn't get down the stairs for the first time. I set up the couch last night for me and put his dog bed next to me. Well he put me in my place! Not a minute after laying down, he jumped on the couch and made himself comfortable on top of me. He slept like a a baby and I slept with a 92lb fur blanket on top of me. I am happy to report that he's doing better today. Right now he's laying next to me demanding belly rubs. He's eating very well and has now decided that even my food is his! He greeted me at the door with a sock in his mouth ready for some tug of war! My amazing boy is getting away with murder and has become even more spoiled. Off to Shirley Animal Hospital in the morning.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota has been great all day! He's putting weight on his leg again. I want to give stinky boy a bath but don't know if I should. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Dakota is feeling better today. Thank you for the update.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

A nice warm bath always makes me feel better. Is there a doggie spa or a warm doggie pool in your area? I bet swimming would be good therapy and you could possibly benefit if the pool washes some of the stink away. I bet his immune system is compromised (by the c-word) so I am thinking cold would not be good.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got back from the Vet. I am so glad I changed vets. Although he's not sure it has not spread, he is positive the amputation would give him more time. Dakota's general healty is excellent, his breathing perfect and by Dakota's appearance he thought he was 1/2 the age he is. He thinks his good life is the reason for his good health. He made it clear the amputation will not cure him, but it will slow it down and take his pain away. I am waiting on a call back for the appointment for the xrays. I thank you all for the support you have given me to get through this!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just talked w/ Dakota's mom and she has now found a really good vet she trusts. The vet would like to take a series of x-rays since he did not feel that the one taken by the other vet was of a sufficient quality to read anything (cost will be ~$300). If they look good, he recommends going ahead w/ the amputation (~$2,200). Julie wanted to absorb everything before committing and then called back to make an appointment for the x-rays; they said they would call her back. She is hoping to get the appointment for the x-rays this coming week. The vet is keeping Dakota on Tramadol but is substituting Metacam for they Rimadyl in the meanwhile.

For those of you who would like to help Julie and Dakota, donations can be made to:

Shirley Animal Hospital
1010 Mantauk Highway
Shirley, New York 11967
631-281-8820

I have talked to the office and they have advised that when calling in, please ask to talk to either JoAnne Barthel or Virginia Carpenter. They are not in today but will be in Monday any time after 10:00 a.m. Any donation made will be applied as a deposit toward Julie/Dakata Firle's account.

Thanks everyone!:smooch:


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you so much Jealous 1! You are so special!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Knowing you have a direction to go in is great relief, I'm glad you found a vet you trust!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

jealous1 said:


> I just talked w/ Dakota's mom and she has now found a really good vet she trusts. The vet would like to take a series of x-rays since he did not feel that the one taken by the other vet was of a sufficient quality to read anything (cost will be ~$300). If they look good, he recommends going ahead w/ the amputation (~$2,200). Julie wanted to absorb everything before committing and then called back to make an appointment for the x-rays; they said they would call her back. She is hoping to get the appointment for the x-rays this coming week. The vet is keeping Dakota on Tramadol but is substituting Metacam for they Rimadyl in the meanwhile.
> 
> For those of you who would like to help Julie and Dakota, donations can be made to:
> 
> ...


His appointment is all set!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

jealous1 said:


> I have talked to the office and they have advised that when calling in, please ask to talk to either JoAnne Barthel or Virginia Carpenter. They are not in today but will be in Monday any time after 10:00 a.m. Any donation made will be applied as a deposit toward Julie/Dakata Firle's account.
> 
> Thanks everyone!:smooch:


10 am EST?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now reading this and am so glad that it is looking good for Dakota. Will definitely call in on Monday and help. Wish it could be more, but will do what we can. On the way to light a candle. You are both in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain for you both.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

My Big Kahuna said:


> 10 am EST?


Yes 10am EST!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there anyone reading this thread that knows if any of the rescue organizations in the New York area could possible help Dakota? I know that normally they require surrender, but think I have read that in rare cases they will give some financial assistance. Should we try to post this in the main discussion area of the forum?


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Is there anyone reading this thread that knows if any of the rescue organizations in the New York area could possible help Dakota? I know that normally they require surrender, but think I have read that in rare cases they will give some financial assistance. Should we try to post this in the main discussion area of the forum?


 Anything that will help!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you and Dakota in our thoughts and prayers that he has another good day today and that you get much needed help from the forum to get the care that Dakota needs! :smooch::smooch::smooch: from that beautiful boy!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota had a good day. The weather was nice today so I spent some time outside with him. He's still eating good and seems no worse. He does not leave my side. He's such a love!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

jealous1 said:


> I just talked w/ Dakota's mom and she has now found a really good vet she trusts. The vet would like to take a series of x-rays since he did not feel that the one taken by the other vet was of a sufficient quality to read anything (cost will be ~$300). If they look good, he recommends going ahead w/ the amputation (~$2,200). Julie wanted to absorb everything before committing and then called back to make an appointment for the x-rays; they said they would call her back. She is hoping to get the appointment for the x-rays this coming week. The vet is keeping Dakota on Tramadol but is substituting Metacam for they Rimadyl in the meanwhile.
> 
> For those of you who would like to help Julie and Dakota, donations can be made to:
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Will call tomorrow, thank you. I am glad Dakota had a good day and I pray for many more good days. God bless him.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Will call tomorrow, thank you. I am glad Dakota had a good day and I pray for many more good days. God bless him.


This morning I was woken up by king fur face at 4:30. Thinking he had to go out, I got up. He grabbed his giant stuffed animal and waited by the stairs. He made it down the stairs by himself. He did it on three legs! He's too funny! We got downstairs and he went to the kitchen. He didn't have to go out, he wanted food. I made him some eggs, he went out, did his business and went back to sleep on the couch. He's a spoiled brat!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just made a donation for your boy. How is Dakota doing today? Hope he is having a good day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I made a donation for Dakota. I pray and hope they will be able to help him.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much! Every bit helps. This is a large bridge to gap, I've already spent a small fortune in meds. Watching every penny. He had a good day! When we went on Saturday he had lost 2 lbs, so I've added more food. Trying to keep it healthy. The Vet will weigh him when we go back, I'm hoping he does not lose more. He said his weight is perfect right now and I want it to stay that way. I want to look through the threads here to see if I am giving him everything he needs. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much! Every bit helps. This is a large bridge to gap, I've already spent a small fortune in meds. Watching every penny. He had a good day! When we went on Saturday he had lost 2 lbs, so I've added more food. Trying to keep it healthy. The Vet will weigh him when we go back, I'm hoping he does not lose more. He said his weight is perfect right now and I want it to stay that way. I want to look through the threads here to see if I am giving him everything he needs. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota is still hanging in there. I spent the day calling, emailing and faxing every organization rescue and hospital. Everyone that responded said no for one reason or another. I will take him for the xrays tomorrow morning. If he truly is a canidate, my only choice is to give him up. I can't take this!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

newlife64 said:


> Dakota is still hanging in there. I spent the day calling, emailing and faxing every organization rescue and hospital. Everyone that responded said no for one reason or another. I will take him for the xrays tomorrow morning. If he truly is a canidate, my only choice is to give him up. I can't take this!


Bumping up for Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota has a belly full of chicken, veggies and brown rice! He's a little tired today. Right now he's laying with his head on my lap. Whenever I stop rubbing his belly he pokes me! Praying for a good night and good news tomorrow!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dropped Dakota off at the vet! I'm a wreck!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Deep breaths........ Kahuna and I are sending you hugs and positive vibes


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hugs and positive vibes from here as well for both of you!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I should know something around 4:30! Praying for a miracle!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

We're right there with you!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spoke with the vet. His x-rays look clear. His heart and lungs are clear. He is going to have a radiologist look at it to confirm it. I don’t know if I should laugh or cry. If the radiologist agrees, than the surgery will give him time and remove his pain.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is good news!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> This is good news!


 Yes it is!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So happy you got some good news!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Julie, let us know what the radiologist says. Dakota needs to stay with his Mommy. It would be too tramatic for a Rescue to take him in and I know that it would kill you on top of everything that you've been through. How much did the vet get in contributions? How much is the surgery? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that Dakota has more time with his Mommy.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

The contributions were $425. The bill is $2500. I asked them if they could work with me on the bill. Hopefully I will have an exact amount and an answer from the radiologist tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Have they indicated at all if they could take monthly payments? Just trying to figure out a way that this could work!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Have they indicated at all if they could take monthly payments? Just trying to figure out a way that this could work!


I am going to ask tomorrow!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates--keeping Dakota and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

The patient! He's such a good baby!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am hoping to schedule the surgery for next week. That way I can be home with him for the first week! Thank god for mid winter recess!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy he is! I will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers, and will call in the a.m. with a donation for Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> What a handsome boy he is! I will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers, and will call in the a.m. with a donation for Dakota.


I don't know how to thank you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dakota is such a beautiful sweet boy!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I called the office today. The x-rays were sent to the radiologist. He thinks we should know late today or at least by tomorrow. 

As for king fur face, he's still doing well. He's limping quite a bit so we are going to try the patch.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

A little worried about king fur face tonight. He didn't eat all his dinner and he's very anxious!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to read this about Dakota. Did they give him the pain patch yet? Sure hope the radiologist gets back to you first thing in the morning. Let us know when you know. WIll light a candle for both of you and as always you're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

checking in on you and Dakota. praying that things are ok.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Also checking in on you and Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry I have not posted! I've been sick for two days! No luck with the patches. Really hate the new drug laws. Dakota is doing better though. Eating good again. I think he got to spoiled and just didn't want dog food. He is sleeping alot and seems to be a little less playful. Still no word from the radiologist. Spoke with the vet and he said he would contact them. Tired of waiting!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So relieved to read that you're both ok!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm Still sick! Temp down to 102 woohoo! Dakota is ok. He has been snuggling with me. Calling the vet when they open, done waiting! I will post later! Thank you all!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you're still sick but that Dakota is still holding his own. Did you find out anything from the vet today?


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I spoke with the vet. I am so upset. The radiologist said his spleen is enlarged and the mass on his side is cancer. The mass on his side has been there a long time. It was looked at when I found it. I was told at that time it was just a fatty mass. The cancer did not start in his leg. They want to do more tests, I don't know what to do! I need to end this roller coaster ride. My best friend will live out his time spoiled, surrounded by extreme love, and comfortable. I do not want to lose him, but I will not, can not let him suffer.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh gosh......... I am so so sorry :'( Let me know if there is anything I can do for you... 

Megan


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

VERY sorry to read this! Did not want to hear this. Can the vet develop a pain management plan to keep Dakota comfortable as long as possible? Just love on him, take as many pictures as possible and spoil him as long as he is comfortable.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this.  My heart is hurting for you right now. I'm afraid I don't recall if you mentioned there is anything they can try to do, is there? Besides the extra tests there still may be fight in him...but of course, ultimately I can wholly understand your distress. Please, know that mine, Ori and Jasmine's hearts and minds will be praying and thinking of you and Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

He is still taking his pain meds. I will do everything I can to keep him comfortable. The vet wants to do an ultra sound. I'm not sure if I should subject him to more tests or just let him be. The only change is he has become spoiled. He turns his nose up at his dog food unless I put something in it. So, He gets his special cancer diet laced with chicken. I don't know what to do now. I was hoping to do the amputation, but now they would probably has to remove the spleen too and do the chemo and radiation. Way out of my reach. This is so not fair!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no.. I am so sorry, he doesn't know what is going on except for all of the love you are giving him. Spoil him as much as you can. My prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

newlife64 said:


> He is still taking his pain meds. I will do everything I can to keep him comfortable. The vet wants to do an ultra sound. I'm not sure if I should subject him to more tests or just let him be. The only change is he has become spoiled. He turns his nose up at his dog food unless I put something in it. So, He gets his special cancer diet laced with chicken. I don't know what to do now. I was hoping to do the amputation, but now they would probably has to remove the spleen too and do the chemo and radiation. Way out of my reach. This is so not fair!


I'm so sorry the news isn't better. Perhaps a way can be found to manage the surgery. GRF miracles do happen. 

My Charlie lived for more than 5 years without his spleen, which was removed when an ultrasound showed it to be enlarged. For what it's worth, an ultrasound is not traumatic for the dog. He just has to be still while a device is run over his belly. When my dogs have had them, I would lie beside them on the floor and help to hold them still for the procedure, which only takes a few minutes. The diagnosis, if any, is almost immediate. Around here (between Baltimore and D.C.) the cost is about $250.

Dakota loves you and loves his life. He has no fear of death or cancer. He lives in the present and he needs you to do that with him - to cherish each day and spoil him rotten. He deserves it. And you deserve to know that you gave him all you could give when it mattered the most.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Julie--

I am so sorry to hear the news, was praying that everything would be a go on the amputation and give you and Dakota more time. Please know that whatever decision you make regarding Dakota's care, whether it be pain management and making memories, or going forward with additional tests, it will be the right decision. No one on this board will second guess you as many of us have walked the same path you and Dakota are walking. No matter your decision, please get the vet to get you a fentynal patch for Dakota as I don't think you can get one without his help. 

This is the link of another one of the forum's special goldens who was taken too soon by cancer. It helped me when I was going through this, maybe it will help you as well. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...103398-my-golden-has-histiocytic-sarcoma.html 

If you need to talk, you know how to reach me.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

The cost is way too much. In addition to the $2,000 for the amputation and the $325 for the ultra sound, I would also need come up with the cost of the spleen removal. I have already burned through all my back up just to get him to this point. Between visits, tests, meds and special food, I am completely wiped out. The final blow was finding out I have pneumonia, I used my last sick day Friday. 


GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry the news isn't better. Perhaps a way can be found to manage the surgery. GRF miracles do happen.
> 
> My Charlie lived for more than 5 years without his spleen, which was removed when an ultrasound showed it to be enlarged. For what it's worth, an ultrasound is not traumatic for the dog. He just has to be still while a device is run over his belly. When my dogs have had them, I would lie beside them on the floor and help to hold them still for the procedure, which only takes a few minutes. The diagnosis, if any, is almost immediate. Around here (between Baltimore and D.C.) the cost is about $250.
> 
> ...


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

jealous1 said:


> Julie--
> 
> I am so sorry to hear the news, was praying that everything would be a go on the amputation and give you and Dakota more time. Please know that whatever decision you make regarding Dakota's care, whether it be pain management and making memories, or going forward with additional tests, it will be the right decision. No one on this board will second guess you as many of us have walked the same path you and Dakota are walking. No matter your decision, please get the vet to get you a fentynal patch for Dakota as I don't think you can get one without his help.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been using all my energy on Dakota. I don't know what to do! As far as the patch, the vet ordered them. I gave up on the drug stores.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Julie--Just wanted you to know I am keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers and hope that both of you are feeling better today. Please make sure you take care of yourself so that you can take care of Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts. Dakota is not doing to good today. We can't get the patches. Waiting for a call from the vet. Hoping he can give him something else. I would personally like to beat every pain killer addict for causing these new laws. I would also like to thank our wonderful government for putting such strict laws into effect and causing even the animals to suffer in pain to save some drug addicts life! Wonderful world we live in!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have less than two days left with my precious boy Dakota, he will now take morphine until saturday. On Saturday Dakota will cross the golden bridge. My heart is shattered!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

May God be with you at this difficult time. I wish I could do more for you and Dakota. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you are having to travel down this path with your Dakota.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all, everyone here has helped. Thank you for the donations, the prayers, thoughts and love. I was going through this all alone before I came here. You have all helped me get this far. I am safe for the time being because my ex finally got caught. So if he weather holds out between tomorrow and Saturday, I will take Dakota to the beach if he can handle it. It was his favorite place.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

My heart is aching for you right now... I cannot express to you how sorry I am that you're having to say goodbye to such an amazing dog  I'm glad you're safe... I hope he gets a chance to go to the beach... But remember, if you can't he never knew that going was an option to begin with so don't beat yourself up... All he knows is he's with the human he loves and is happy  I hope the next 2 days go by incredibly slow................


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Again, so sorry for all that you and Dakota have been through. As Buddy's Mom said so well May God be with you both at this terrible time. Sending CyberHugs to you both.:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and Dakota today and praying that Dakota feels well enough to go to the beach and have an Love day with his Mommy and create good memories to see you through the difficult times ahead. Hugs for you both.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota crossed the golden bridge at 9:50 am. I am destroyed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart breaks for you dear. Dakota is free of pain. Shedding lots of tears for you both this heartbreaking morning.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry ((( I wish I could help................ Just know that Dakota is free of pain at last and is running with al of our bridge dogs and watching you... I'm so sorry


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very very sorry to hear the news of Dakota, you did you're very best and he loves you loads.
Rest In Peace Dakota


----------

